# Breezy Point Timeshare #5542



## klisow (Jul 10, 2011)

I know there are many phases to Breezy Point. Can someone help me with which units these may be with RCI at

I could choose from the following:

     *Friday check-in with a unit which is a 1 bedroom and sleeps 8/6 and has a full kitchen. 

     *Sunday check-in with a unit which is a 2 bedroom and sleeps 8/4 and has a full kitchen. 

Does anyone know which unit these may be and where they'd be located in the resort?


----------



## mplswjr (Jul 12, 2011)

*Difficult to tell which TSOA*

I live in the City of Breezy Point and am quite familiar with the resort.  I can tell you that RCI #5542 is the grouping of TSOA's managed by Narveson Management, as opposed to the Spizzo group.  Bob Spizzo owns the resort, but several years ago lost the management of many of the TSOA's to Neil Narveson, a former employee.  The least desirable building is "High Village", but the rest of the buildings are generally more desirable.  I don't think High Village has any 2 bedroom sleeps 8 units, so that might give you the best chance at a nicer location.
I think you could call the management office listed on the RCI web site and ask them which units are which.
Bill


----------



## klynn (Jul 12, 2011)

klisow said:


> I know there are many phases to Breezy Point. Can someone help me with which units these may be with RCI at
> 
> I could choose from the following:
> 
> ...


 
The Friday 1BR/sleeps 8/6 is in the Point Condo.  There is a king in the loft and 2 double beds in the lower bedroom.  A sofa-sleeper is in the living room.

The Sunday 2BR/sleeps 8/4 is Pelican Shores.  There is a king in the master; 2 twins in the loft; queen in the lower bedroom.  There is a sofa-sleeper in the living room.


----------



## ninnynu (Nov 11, 2011)

*Breezy Point,Minn.*

We have tryed to exchange into this several times and to no luck .
We are trying to exchange for some time in the summer,we have childern in the area.North Dakota,South Dakota,Minnoseata.
So how hard is it to make the exchangeor doesn't exchange?


----------



## brucecz (Nov 16, 2011)

ninnynu said:


> We have tryed to exchange into this several times and to no luck .
> We are trying to exchange for some time in the summer,we have childern in the area.North Dakota,South Dakota,Minnoseata.
> So how hard is it to make the exchangeor doesn't exchange?



What resort, unit size and week number  are you trying to use for a exchange and with what exchange company for what week number?

Bruce


----------



## BigRedOne (Nov 27, 2011)

*Consider White Birch (4983)*

We stayed at White Birch which is part of Breezy Shores; it is just up the hill but on the golf course instead of the lake.  Very nice units…and a little more modern looking than Breezy Shores.  We went to the restaurant at Breezy Shores several times and it is really good (albeit, a little overpriced).  There is a mom and pop restaurant just up the road from White Birch that is quite a bit cheaper and has really good home style cooking as well as pizza and a bakery.
We have also stayed at North Beach in Park Rapids which is about 70 miles to the NW. They don't have the amenities like Breezy Shores but it is a really nice, but secluded, resort and right on a lake if you like to fish.


----------



## skulipeg (Nov 28, 2011)

We've found this website to be helpful, and have found the staff quite friendly and willing to answer any questions you may have.

http://www.breezypointtimeshare.com/rci.htm

We've stayed at the resort several times, each time in a different style unit, and each time have been more than happy with the accommodations.  They aren't fancy or high end, but are clean and comfortable.  We usually travel in the off-season, so it's very relaxing.  Especially when you've got a unit with an indoor hot tub!!


----------



## gramashari (Dec 27, 2011)

You could call 1-888-651-5300, the Breezy Point phone #. They may be able to tell you more. The web site for Breezy is www.leisuresuites.com. I have owned in High Village for 20 some years and mostly used to trade for Carribean and USA. This is a premium resort with many things to do in the area. The resort has two complexes with pools, whirlpools and a sauna. It is an all around resort as you can find things to do in any season. The 2 bedroom for 6/8 most likly has a loft that has great sleeping arrangements. Go and enjoy. Shari


----------

